
Andrew Yang Discusses the Automation of Labor and Universal Basic Income at SXSW - valeg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alRgSjWT2RI
======
whb07
I do believe there will come a point where we have a “replicator” or printer-
like machine or robot that will provide for everything we might want. I don’t
believe Mr. Yang will be alive when that time comes about, which is an issue
for his campaign timing.

